

Ask HN: How to pick a good XMPP server? - crisedward

I'm trying to create a multiplatform chat app, that works for ios, android, blackberry, and web client, so I read that i need a xmpp server and there are many, so i want to hear some opinions wich one should i pick and why, i dont know anything about xmpp servers or things like that
======
jolan
I use prosody -- <http://prosody.im/>

It's one of the most recent and feature filled XMPP servers out there. It's
also relatively easy to setup and maintain.

~~~
crisedward
its stable?, ill install it on my mac for the development but later i will
migrate it to a linux i guess

~~~
HedgeMage
Prosody has my vote -- it's stable, even with a large user base, handles
vhosts gracefully, and is generally a pleasure to work with.

------
mattstreet
I've had pretty good luck setting up openfire which is a java based server. It
was fairly easy to configure as I remember and this was on a system I did not
have root on and I'm not much of a java guy.

On the other hand we didn't end up using the server very heavily so it wasn't
thoroughly tested.

~~~
HedgeMage
Avoid Openfire.

I'm in the process of migrating from Openfire to prosody because of issues
with Openfire's stability and lack of forward motion (there are features that
have been in the works for literally years that still aren't going anywhere --
such as vhosts -- that are standard in many other xmppds.

~~~
mattstreet
I'll have to check it out, if you remember I'd love to hear how well the
migration went and if prosody is working better for you.

I only mentioned Openfire because it was something I knew that didn't require
learning erlang to configure and was easy to setup chat rooms and such with.

